# What is Shenzhen like for a young Asian expat?



## Swkh (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm a young (mid twenties) female Asian expat... while I look Chinese, I barely speak mandarin and cantonese.

I might be making the transition to Shenzhen as I have a job offer.

I'm wondering about:
- how female business professionals are treated in China
- the likelihood finding peers/friends my age who are also more inclined to speak English
- the affordability of living in Shenzhen
- and the general safety for women in Shenzhen

Perhaps some of you who are currently in Shenzhen could shed some light?


----------



## george.cai (May 21, 2013)

I am 24 years old,
I am living in Shenzhen,

1. Equal, as long as you got something, then you speak.
2. So many people here could speak perfect English than you could ever imagine.
3. Depends on you, people here could make a living by 2000rmb/month(poorest), but the rich people could spend 20000rmb a day.
4. Don't worry about your safety, in shenzhen, 10 women : 3 men.


People here don't really care if you are foreigners or not, because so many and people already get used to it, the most important, people here in Shenzhen they want to make a living but not living.....

hmmmmm, welcome if you really wants to try something out.


----------



## Wazilla (Jun 1, 2013)

Swkh, me too! Well, most of what you said applies to me. I'm an Asian male mid 20s who's also going to Shenzhen to work. I'll be there from September for a year  I was born in Thailand so although I am half Chinese (both my granddads are from somewhere in China) I can't speak a word of Mandarin or Cantonese.

In a way, I'm kinda glad there's someone else in a similar scenario to me cos I'm a bit worried that people will assume that I'm native based on my appearance yet if I tell them I can only speak English they'll shy away :S


----------



## ChinaPanda (Jun 8, 2013)

China is a safe country. don't worry about your safty.


----------

